# Another burn pile save!



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

I recently picked up a few cords of firewood from a new supplier in my area and was shocked to find these cherry logs in his new shipment of firewood logs. I asked him what he was doing with them and he said im starting to process them for firewood tomorrow! I feel lucky to have been there at the right time to save these logs from a horrible death in the burn pile! Cherry logs of this size in my area are hard to come by and the lumber is even rarer. I am almost done milling them, and once finished I should have 800-1000 board feet milled into 4/4 boards with some 8/4 boards. Only one log had rot in it so I think i got pretty lucky.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice score! Cutting up Cherry logs for firewood is just plain wrong.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

PRIMO!!!!!! Make sure your local wood carving community finds out about the 8/4 wood.


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

Ya, im glad i scored this stuff, its going to make


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

A nice kitchen in about a year!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WAY TO GO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE FIND!!!:yes::yes:
Post a few more pics!!! We get withdrawals quickly....LOL!!!!


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Dang nice!


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I have between my old mans barn and mine close to 10000 feet of lumber that we have rescued from firewood log piles a couple hundred feet at a time. If we can get at least thirty or so feet of clear out of it we will pull it out and mill it. Got tons of red oak that way. No idea what we will do with it all......you can only use so much but we heck for free its worth the effort. Both dad and I do a lot of woodworking so maybe someday we will use it up. Nice score!


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice, he also had some red oak and alot of maple in his pile but i didnt bother milling it up since you can buy it pretty much anywhere. But cherry is alot harder to come by and alot more expensive in my area. Nice score on getting all that lumber for free. We came to an agreement and I bought these logs at $0.30 a board foot, which was equivalent to about 3 cords of firewood and there was about 4 cords in those logs once processed. So i think we both got a good deal, at least I hope I did.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

.30/bf........once cured around here...northern NY cherry would go for 3-4 dollar per bf.....I think you got a good deal.


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats the price I am aiming for as well. I have one of Darrens kilns so that will help get that price I hope.


----------

